# Does anyone have the Velvet Jewel or New Moon skin from decalgirl?



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I am thinking of ordering one of these two skins for KiKi, my kindle 2. 
The New Moon skin is fairly new and is on page 1 and Velvet Jewel is on page 7. 

I wanted to know if anyone who has them likes them, and specifically, if anyone could help pin down one of the colors on the back of Velvet Jewel; is the main color on the back of the skin (middle to bottom) more like gold, green, or yellow?  My first and only skin is Nadir. The color is more teal (blue tone, not green tone teal) than blue as my monitor made me think. I like the skin, but more so the back of it than the front and keep it in a cover, so I rarely see the back; also, it does not match any of the covers I ended up with.....LOL


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

was looking at that one, sure is cute


----------



## Susie Cube (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the Velvet Jewel on my K2 and really like it.  The back color (in the bottom right hand and bottom left hand corners) is more of goldish green but definitely in the green family.  I am going to order Velvet Jewel for my iPod classic as well since I like this skin so much.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, Susie, thank you so much! That's what I wanted to know the most, but if you don't mind more questions, is the deep color to the right on the back skin purple, blue or something in between? I ask about the back because it is easier for you to know which part of the design I am talking about. Is there any black on this skin? If not, do you think it would look good in a black case with charcoal/gray interior? I looked at this skin the first time around, but did not get it and yet I still want it. But now I think I want the New Moon, too, and know it will go so well inside my new Eco Flip case. But I think the Jewel skin should look okay, too. It's sooooooooooo bad to keep spending money to dress KiKi. I read in another thread or two that it is possible to reuse the skins, but only by one or two people; others don't seem to have much luck in removing the skin without it stretching too much. I also know these skins last a long, long time so I can't justify getting 2 more new skins; of course that doesn't mean that I won't get them anyway. "Cause what if I get only one and then the other is no longer available down the road when I need it? LOL and Aghhhhhh!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

LuvMyKindle, I have the Velvet Jewel skin for my KK Aurora and I love it.  The color on the background is definitely green in my opinion it is an olive green in various shades.  I don't see any black on the skin but there is some dark areas (I think just a dark shade of the olive green) but IMOH I believe you could put this skin in a lot of different color covers and it would be beautiful.  I currently have a wine color Oberon cover and the combo is very pretty.  I have posted pictures in the "Post your Oberon Covers Here" thread, (it is several pages in) if you want to see it.  I don't think you can go wrong with this skin.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you, B-Kay. I just went and looked and finally found yours on page 26 of the thread! (Had previously viewed some early pages and pages in the 30's, but not the rest.) I must say your Oberon Dragon Roost looks so devine in wine! It was worth waiting for the custom order. The Velvet Jewel skin has beautiful, rich colors, and goes with a lot of colors, and blends well with the black interior of the Oberon. Now I think I want an Oberon, too, and not one of the two designs I had been thinking of if I were to get one. This really is a bad enabling forum....Hee hee.... You could see more details in the Oberon pics than with the images on their own website. Absolutely beautiful! Thanks, again.........


----------



## Susie Cube (Jul 4, 2009)

No black on the Velvet Jewel skin.  I have my K2 in a green Tree of Life oberon cover and it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are nice skins


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Those are nice skins


Indeed, I quite like them


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, all, for your input and assistance.   I have decided to get the Velvet Jewel skin and will order it soon. It turns out I need to have a new skin, anyway as I sadly discovered that KiKi, who did not have an aversion to the sun previously, does now. (tears, sob, more tears....) I haven't called customer service yet....I am so upset and not sure what to do. KiKi's been with me for 9 weeks and I am very attached..........

Having only the K2, and not the K1, I did not realize before now that the placement of the artwork images which show in the front and back of the skins can be somewhat different (for the same skins) on the two kindle models. I did not even realize that the backs of the kindles themselves are so different. Not as much image difference on the artist skins, e.g. Monet and Van Gogh, but very different on the Velvet Jewel. If this sounds confusing, go to the DG site and look at the front of the Velvet Jewel skin for both the Kindles and you will see what I mean.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

A fews weeks and several K2's later, I finally have a kindle without sunfade and with better text/contrast than my original. I ended up getting both the Velvet Jewel and the New Moon skins. Both are gorgeous! Both look even better than I expected. After 10 days with the last shipped K2 (and after agonizing over which skin to apply), yesterday I applied Velvet Jewel. It looks...... Wow - Wonderful - Fantastic - Striking - Incredible!!!!  I really, really love it!!!!  

Thanks, everyone, for your input on the Velvet Jewel skin.  And those of you on the fence about ordering this one, get it! You won't be sorry!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> A fews weeks and several K2's later, I finally have a kindle without sunfade and with better text/contrast than my original. I ended up getting both the Velvet Jewel and the New Moon skins. Both are gorgeous! Both look even better than I expected. After 10 days with the last shipped K2 (and after agonizing over which skin to apply), yesterday I applied Velvet Jewel. It looks...... Wow - Wonderful - Fantastic - Striking - Incredible!!!! I really, really love it!!!!
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for your input on the Velvet Jewel skin. And those of you on the fence about ordering this one, get it! You won't be sorry!


Please take pictures and post here. We like that.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, the Velvet Jewel is pretty cool. New Moon is nicer or at least I think so.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I have never posted links or pictures before (I am fairly new here), but if I can get some decent shots with my cell phone, I will attempt to post photos within a few days. It doesn't look that difficult.

Kind: I am glad you like the New Moon skin. You actually have it, right? I've never seen "user" opinions on that one. Both skins are completely different in image design style, texture, overall look, and the "feeling" they give when looking at them....I think you know what I mean even if I am not using the right words..... and I liked them both and just could not decide which to buy and ended up buying both.  It's a good thing I ordered mine a few days before they put up the 15 or so newest skins....LOL  

I think I ended up putting Velvet Jewel on first because 1) I first saw it in June, but went with a different one back then, and so it sort of feels like a comfortable "old friend" and 2) I thought that if my eyesight gets worse (just age - not a medical problem) or the text on the kindle appeared to not look as dark/crisp as it does now, the darker Blue Moon skin would help so I should save it... Silly, I know, but I could only put on one at a time, afterall, and had to decide!  The text on my original kindle permanently faded (drastically) indoors after 2 months and it's 4th time out in the sun when there weren't any issues prior to that day; I had 2 replacements that were new units but both faded in the sun immediately (and one of those had crappy contrast), and I ended up keeping the 3rd replacement they sent me, which was a refurbished unit. I do worry about the e-ink issues and have read other posts about faded text indoors either gradually or all of a sudden, having nothing to do with sun fade. I am probably too paranoid.... but I still love the kindle and never want to be without it.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I tried to put pictures in here, but can't figure out how to do this. Help, anyone?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This post has tips on using the forum, including how to include pictures in your posts:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,231.0.html

Let us know if you have any troubles with it..!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for the info, Harvey. I had not realized the images had to be on a website.... The pics are from my cell and not really that great, but I will sign up with one of the sites and give it a try over the weekend.... will Picasa be good?


----------

